# Bosch 1615EVS manual



## Bob router (May 2, 2012)

I have recently been given a Bosch 1615 EVS plunge router and am looking for a manual. Any help out there?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Shane in our Router Reference section here: http://www.routerforums.com/bosch/33512-1615.html#post269413

Be sure to download the manual which matches the numbers on your router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Shane.

Glad we are able to be of assistance.


----------

